# My horse



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I personally would find a good NON Amish trainer. Cost will depend on where you are, and will probably be more than the Amish, but worth it, IMO. You have to be very very careful where you send your horse for training, so nothing without impeccable references. Here in NY state (not near the city) it cost me $800/mo (board and training) a few years ago, and was the same rate in MD at the time.


----------



## Thunderlove (Jul 23, 2015)

Wait I just remembered my farrier is also a trainer... I better get in touch with him!

Thanks!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thunderlove said:


> Wait I just remembered my farrier is also a trainer... I better get in touch with him!
> 
> Thanks!!


Well, that's convenient. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

franknbeans said:


> I personally would find a good NON Amish trainer. Cost will depend on where you are, and will probably be more than the Amish, but worth it, IMO. You have to be very very careful where you send your horse for training, so nothing without impeccable references. Here in NY state (not near the city) it cost me $800/mo (board and training) a few years ago, and was the same rate in MD at the time.


That $800 figure is about the same here in Utah for full boarding and training. Shoeing and supplements extra. I lived near the Amish in Ohio and aside from coming over and drinking all my beer on Superbowl Sunday while watching the game... they are great folks. However they view horses as a tool and I don't agree with some of their methods.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I think I recently read a thread by someone trying to retrain her horse to get over the treatment she received from the Amish. I also though the horse needed some weight too.

OP, I'd find someone with a proven track record and decent methods. I assume you want it done right, and I assume you will be riding your horse for a lot of years. Don't skimp.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bucking can certainly be a training issue but also poor saddle fit or a chiropractic problem. I would rule out those possibilities first. As far as the Amish go . . . . you might find a good one, but from what I have seen, I would advise looking elsewhere for a trainer


----------

